# american citizen



## ozzy2k13 (Apr 9, 2013)

If my wife gave birth while on holiday in america what nationality would that make the baby and would my wife become a citizen we are british citizens


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

not easy to have a holiday close to giving birth. There are rules about flying when you're heavily pregnant - 20 weeks is the limit I think. You would also need private medical cover

Jo xxx


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Posted by the OP: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/america-expat-forum-expats-living-america/150040-emigrating-us.html

Looks like they are trying to look at other ways of coming to the USA.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ozzy2k13 said:


> If my wife gave birth while on holiday in america what nationality would that make the baby and would my wife become a citizen we are british citizens


the child would have US citizenship ..and you would need to file and get a UK passport a well ..to take it home ...

the parents status remains the same ..tourist with a huge medical bill

when the child is 21 and a US resident ..the child can file for the parents 
as a US citizen the child must file taxes every year

airline deny heavily pregnant women as do the POE


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

If your wife were allowed to fly, which is highly unlikely, the child would be a US citizen....
Your wife would have no claim to US citizenship, just by virtue of giving birth here.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You and wife would remain British. Child would have US citizenship, but that does not get you into the US until child can sponsor you at age 21.

Also, got plenty of money for the birth?- it would need to be paid for. We are talking thousands and thousands of dollars here.


----------



## yoonssoo (Apr 26, 2013)

Any baby born in US soil will be a US citizen. You'll have to wait until your kid turns 21 so that he/she can petition you a permanent residency (green card). After getting the green card it'll take you 5+ years for a citizenship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

yoonssoo said:


> Any baby born in US soil will be a US citizen. You'll have to wait until your kid turns 21 so that he/she can petition you a permanent residency (green card). After getting the green card it'll take you 5+ years for a citizenship.


The child can only petition Mom and Dad in if s/he is resident in the US at the time and has adequate resources to meet the sponsorship requirements. A rather heavy burden for most 21 year olds, especially if they have been abandoned by Mom and Dad.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yoonssoo (Apr 26, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> The child can only petition Mom and Dad in if s/he is resident in the US at the time and has adequate resources to meet the sponsorship requirements. A rather heavy burden for most 21 year olds, especially if they have been abandoned by Mom and Dad.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I'm not sure where mom and dad abandoning their child was mentioned, but it's not that difficult. The income requirement is not too high, plus one can always wait until the child is older to have enough income, or do a joint sponsorship with any permanent resident or citizen. In our case my sister (who has citizenship) grew up in Korea and went to university in US when she was 19. (Edit) She petitioned my parents with a joint sponsorship from a relative. Now of course this all assumes that the family has enough financial ability to send the child to US university. If the child has full time employment the requirement is not that bad as you need 125% of poverty line.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yoonssoo - education has no bearing in the case of sponsoring immediate family. 

Back to OP - anchor baby will not be his ticket to the US.


----------



## yoonssoo (Apr 26, 2013)

twostep said:


> Yoonssoo - education has no bearing in the case of sponsoring immediate family.
> 
> Back to OP - anchor baby will not be his ticket to the US.


Yes, going to school had nothing to do with it.. That's just how we did it. My sister didn't come to US just to give our parents citizenship... 

And yes, anchor baby will NOT be the ticket to US. period. Not a good idea.


----------

